# Bridgestone MB-1 - Decals for restoration? and pics!



## regisphilbin (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

I just found myself a Bridgestone MB-1 from 1990 and am looking at
restoring the bike. I have all the parts i'm looking for but am curious as
to where i can find all the decals for this bike. Has anyone else on
here gone through the process? any suggestions and tips would be
helpful...

Also, i have some 1st gen Shimano XTR parts (mint)..would you guys
suggest using these parts? or stick with stock parts from 1990? I have
both sets, but not sure what i should use....

*also, any recommendations on what paint outfit to use? cyclart and JB are 2 that i've have heard about....any other suggestions? comments? recommendations?

For those interested, here are some pics of what i'm working with..

https://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh252/rlee1612/2008/CL/1990 Bridgestone MB1/


----------



## H1449-6 (Apr 29, 2008)

One of my favorite bikes ever. I had a '92 MB-0 and always wished I had gotten the MB-1.

As for the build, I'd use period parts but that's just me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

OEM builds are fun, but era correct M900 XTR is good stuff. Can't go wrong with either IMO.

If you were to ask us about 100mm travel suspension forks and 07 XTR, you'd get different replies.


Not sure about decals....seems to always be a difficult item to source for all of us.


----------



## regisphilbin (Jan 11, 2008)

hmm...can anyone tell me if this is the 1st gen XTR components? I'm thinking it is but not positive....

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh252/rlee1612/2008/CL/1997 Bruce Gordon Rock n Road/BG006.jpg
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh252/rlee1612/2008/CL/1997 Bruce Gordon Rock n Road/BG007.jpg


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

regisphilbin said:


> hmm...can anyone tell me if this is the 1st gen XTR components? I'm thinking it is but not positive....
> 
> https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh252/rlee1612/2008/CL/1997 Bruce Gordon Rock n Road/BG006.jpg
> https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh252/rlee1612/2008/CL/1997 Bruce Gordon Rock n Road/BG007.jpg


Yes...attached to a very nice BG.


----------



## regisphilbin (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the confirmation. i was going to take the XTR stuff off the BG and put triple ultegra on it....

The only thing non-XTR would be the shifters and brake levers....it has XTR headset, BB, cranks, canti's, hubs, Der's, chain...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I have an '89 that I will be painting this summer. I was planning on having the decals cut from vinyl using the logo digital files available on the Bridgestone tire website. I may have to make up some of the others but it should be close enough for what I'm doing.


----------



## regisphilbin (Jan 11, 2008)

Is it an MB-1 as well? are you planning on painting and printing decals yourself?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I will be painting my self. I'm having the decals cut from vinyl material by a sign shop. Not totally correct, but this one is just a rider.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

IMO M-900 is too new. I like the resto build idea better. Make sure the rear and fork are flat gray and not glossy when you re-finish.

I have some decals that I could scan. PM me


----------



## regisphilbin (Jan 11, 2008)

sgltrak,

I definitely plan on the flat charcoal grey look and not a glossy grey...! that definitely would ruin the look imo.

i sent you a PM!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> IMO M-900 is too new. I like the resto build idea better. Make sure the rear and fork are flat gray and not glossy when you re-finish.
> 
> I have some decals that I could scan. PM me


You have MB-1 decals? Which year?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

YETIFIED said:


> You have MB-1 decals? Which year?


I have some Bridgestone brand decals (down tube / top tube / chainstay) from 1990, but not any model specific decals.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sgltrak said:


> I have some Bridgestone brand decals (down tube / top tube / chainstay) from 1990, but not any model specific decals.


Stu is going to now ask you for every single exacting detail and measurement of those decals.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Stu is going to now ask you for every single exacting detail and measurement of those decals.


Would it be possible to measure exactly the slight curve on the.......................

Nope, not this time. I have those regular Bridgestone decals that can be had anywhere. they're all over Ebay and you can even pick the up at some of the tire shops. A silver drop shadow then needs to be added to them. I need full MB-1 sheet for a '91. I found a lady who reproduced MB-1 decals for a customer and I'm waiting on her to send me the files. She doesn't know what year the they were for, so they might not be the right ones anyway. It's been a long time since I last spoke to her.

Speaking of which Mr. R, TT w/eagle.


----------



## pete22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hopefully i can start this thread up again. Looking for help with decals for my -89 bridgestone MB-1. Maybe someone has come up with some new info on where to get or how to make them. I also have a -89 MB-2 with the same problem.

Thanks


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

They're on ebay right now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIDGESTONE-DEC...yZ106953QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I was looking for the '93 RB-2 and found them.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mhickey79 said:


> They're on ebay right now.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIDGESTONE-DEC...yZ106953QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I was looking for the '93 RB-2 and found them.


Thanks for the outing.:bluefrown:


----------



## pete22 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Bummer!!!!*

I just had to share this with you.
First i miss the auction for the Bridgestone decals by two hours but the worst part is that even if i had gotten home in time the guy who sells them won´t ship outside of the US. He says do not even ask about it! How hard can it be to put some stickers in an envelope and send them to another country. I have bought stuff from Ebay for years and had all kinds of stuff sent to me in Sweden without any problems at all but this guy is just too much.

Sorry, but the frustration over some people just got to me i guess...


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

pete22 said:


> I just had to share this with you.
> First i miss the auction for the Bridgestone decals by two hours but the worst part is that even if i had gotten home in time the guy who sells them won´t ship outside of the US. He says do not even ask about it! How hard can it be to put some stickers in an envelope and send them to another country. I have bought stuff from Ebay for years and had all kinds of stuff sent to me in Sweden without any problems at all but this guy is just too much.
> 
> Sorry, but the frustration over some people just got to me i guess...


I'm sure he's been screwed or scammed before shipping outside the US. It's the other guy that ruins it for everyone else. He's probably just sick of all the scamming going on and doesn't need it. Can't blame him. I've had packages get lost shipping over seas. If it wasn't for my effort and tracking things down, the postal service could've cared less. One day I'll get burned and quit shipping out of the US. The scammers don't give a ****. A lot of people are evil, dishonest bastards. Little do they know what I think I know is "what goes around come around".


----------



## pete22 (Aug 30, 2007)

I see your point but on the other hand if the buyer pays with Paypal like i always do it shouldn´t be a problem. If he pays for insurance everything is taken care of and if he don´t, it´s his own fault if the shipment get´s lost. 
How can you lose to a scammer as a seller if you do it right? I´d really like to know.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You can file a protest with Paypal and then they will judge accordingly. It may not always turn out favorably if both parties are not truthful. It is within their discretion to not only reverse payment but they can also freeze your account in certain cases.

Murky territory and high risk if you happen upon an unscrupulous buyer. Administrative remedies are few and arbitrary.

That's the worst case scenario.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Try to get back what you lost. There's a catch. You'll be lucky if you get your money out of Paypal. You'll never be fully reimbursed by someone else's screw up. Most everyone will try and blame the other person (pass the buck) to cover up their mistake. No one wants to be proven wrong. That's what make the world bad. People don't have the balls to admit they're wrong and come up with some lame accuse.


----------

